# Enigma Diablo Blanco question!? my brain hurts!



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

i know diablo blancos are bred from crossing many recessive genes together

was wondering what you would get if you crossed an enigma with a DB - would you not just get enigma het DBs? what if you crossed two enigma het DBs?? 

*is confused*

:blush:

anyone with a brain lend a few cells my way??


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

if you crossed an enigma you would get 50% enigma het DB's and 50% het DB's.

if you crossed the 2 enigma het db's you would get 100% enigmas but only 25% ill be DB the rest will be hets. I think crossing two enigmas increases the chances of having offsring with 'issues' not sure though.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

herp boy said:


> if you crossed an enigma you would get 50% enigma het DB's and 50% het DB's.
> 
> if you crossed the 2 enigma het db's you would get 100% enigmas


Not true - you'd expect 25% non-enigmas since the DB grandparent was not Enigma (so none of the enigma het DB offspring CAN be homozygous Enigma). 

Crossing an Enigma het Blizzard, Eclipse, Tremper Albino to another Enigma het Blizzard, Eclipse, Tremper Albino could produce:

Normals possible het Blizzard, Eclipse, Tremper
Aberrant-patterned normals possible het Blizzard, Eclipse, Tremper
Enigmas possible het Blizzard, Eclipse, Tremper
Albinos possible het Blizzard, Eclipse
Enigma Albinos possible het blizzard, Eclipse
Blizzards possible het Albino, Eclipse
Enigma Blizzards possible het albino, eclipse (how would you know a blizzard was enigma?)
Eclipses possible het albino, blizzard
Eclipse Enigmas possible het albino, blizzard
Eclipse Albinos possible het blizzard
Enigma Eclipse Albinos possible het blizzard
Eclipse Blizzards possible het Albino
Enigma Eclipse Blizzards possible het Albino
Blazing Blizzards possible het Eclipse
Enigma Blazing Blizzards possible het Eclipse
Diablo Blancos
And Enigma Diablo Blancos.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

good lord. thank you! lol :no1:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Not true - you'd expect 25% non-enigmas since the DB grandparent was not Enigma (so none of the enigma het DB offspring CAN be homozygous Enigma).
> 
> Crossing an Enigma het Blizzard, Eclipse, Tremper Albino to another Enigma het Blizzard, Eclipse, Tremper Albino could produce:
> 
> ...


wow, just a _few_ possibilities then? hehe!


----------

